# OK - Record 98-pound catfish



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Madill man catches record 98-pound catfish on Lake Texoma 

http://ardmoreite.com/stories/111604/loc_1116040017.shtml

TISHOMINGO (AP) -- A Madill man is the new holder of a state record after pulling a 98-pound blue catfish out of Lake Texoma last week. 
B.J. Nabors was on only his second catfishing trip when he caught the record fish about 8 p.m. Thursday. 

Nabors says he was using a 12-foot Eagle Claw fishing pole with a 20-pound test line. He was fishing from the bank with whole shad. 

The 54 1/2-inch fish came from an area of Lake Texoma known locally as Murray 23, which is the Tishomingo arm of the lake. 

Oklahoma's previous blue catfish record was set last year, also in Lake Texoma. That fish weighed in at a little more than 87 pounds and was caught in March. 

The new record fish has been transported to the Oklahoma Aquarium in Jenks, where it will be displayed following a brief quarantine.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I was down there fishing right after he caught the first record. The local tackle shop had a picture of the fish displayed under the rod and reel setup that he used. I fished in the same spot he did, just to say I did, but didn't catch a new world record. The area they are fishig is really something. It is old oil drilling pods that are now abandoned and protrude out into the lake and are numbered. The water is not overly deep, but there is lots of bait fish.....I guess big fish need to eat alot.


----------

